# Word 2003 zu PDF mit Acrobat



## hpedro (21. Februar 2004)

Hallo Freunde

Ich bin neu hier!

Seit ich von Office XP zu Word 2003 umgestiegen bin, kann ich keine Word Dokumente mehr zu pdf konvertieren. In der Menueleiste von Word werden die Acrobat Buttons nicht mehr angezeigt (im Excel 2003 jedoch schon).

Das Update von Acrobat 6.0 auf 6.0.1 habe ich gemacht - ohne Erfolg.

Danke für die Hilfe

Hanspeter


----------



## houserboy (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

über das Problem kann ich sagen, dass ich das Gleiche habe.
Manchmal erscheint die Leiste manchmal nicht. 

Einfachste Möglichkeit: Drucken via pdf-Drucker.

Viele Grüße


----------



## hpedro (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Danke für die Informationen. Leider hilft mir das nicht weiter, weil ich unbedingt die Dokumente in diesem Format speichern muss (Sicherheit von Veränderungen).

Wenn Sie weitere Infos haben, bin ich sehr daran interessiert.

Hanspeter


----------



## houserboy (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
wenn es um die Sicherheisteinstellungen geht, kann man auch den Drucker über Eigenschaften nach Bedarf auf die Sicherheit einstellen, die man braucht.

Oder nach dem Druck über Dokumenteneigenschaften, im Acrobat die Sicherheit einstellen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## houserboy (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo und Danke für die Motivation.
Hab etwas ausprobiert was bei mir funktioniert hat.

1. über suchen nach der Datei pdfmaker suchen lassen.
2. Die Datei pdfmaker.dot kopieren
3. Die Datei unter C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\BENUTZERNAME\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\Word\STARTUP 
einfügen.
Hat bei mir geklappt.

Viele Grüße


bei erfolg wäre eine antwort schön


----------



## hpedro (25. Februar 2004)

Nun bin ich aber platt. Sie sind der/die Grösste für mich. Auch bei mir hat es geklappt. Besten Dank.

Ich hoffe, ich kann auch einmal helfen.

Hanspeter


----------

